# Impossible Staircase



## mtairymd (Mar 1, 2014)

The Penrose stairs, also known as the impossible staircase, is a two-dimensional depiction of a staircase in which the stairs make four 90-degree turns as they ascend or descend yet form a continuous loop. Although the staircase is conceptually impossible, it does interfere with your perception since it looks like a person could climb forever and never get any higher.

Watching the video is the easiest way to see how it works. I’ve included a drawing which is linked in the video description.





 
Build shown here:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Impossible-Staircase/


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Reminds me of the Escherian Stairwell...
.












 








.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> Reminds me of the Escherian Stairwell...
> .
> Amazing Stairwell Illusion and The answer - HD - YouTube
> 
> ...


I'm completely dumb struck, :huh:


----------



## MarkE (Jan 29, 2014)

That is cool. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

That is the origination. 
M.C. Escher, I think from the 30's and 40's.
He failed in school, yet did some of the most unique point perspective drawings I have ever seen. He would do 11 and 13 point perspectives. Best I could ever do in Architectural was 7 point. So he was a mathematical genius in that realm.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

That is the origination. 
M.C. Escher, I think from the 30's and 40's.
He failed in school, yet did some of the most unique point perspective drawings I have ever seen. He would do 11 and 13 point perspectives. Best I could ever do in Architectural was 7 point. So he was a mathematical genius in that realm.
Once you go past a certain number of points the perspective warps and distorts.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

The Escherian Stairwell does not exist. It cannot exist. The whole idea behind this was to build a myth. The myth was that the stairway actually DOES exist. Click the link below and watch the bottom video.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/technology/escherian.asp

Drawings, on the other hand, do exist, as well as the two-dimensional models and the original poster showed. Pretty cool stuff I think.


----------

